# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Controlador de temperatura electrónico

## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas, :Olá:  

Instalei este controlador de temperatura electrónico (termóstato), tem precisão regulável de 0.1° a 2°C. 



Se estiver programado para 0.1° de precisão e 26.5° de temperatura, liga as ventoinhas aos 26.6° e desliga aos 26.5°  :SbSourire19:  

Também funciona para aquecer e é muito mais preciso e seguro que o termóstato do aquecedor de resistência.

Eu instalei-o no móvel, mas também pode ser colocado dentro de uma caixa.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Paulo :Olá: ,

Onde adquiriste?

Qual a marca/modelo, e a que se destina normalmente?

Qual o valor médio desse controlador?

----------


## MarioMarques

Eu também tenho um do género, mas instalado dentro de uma caixa.
Tem uma sonda PT100 para a temperatura e está ligado a umas ventoinhas.
Não sei quanto custa novo, uma vez que o comprei já usado.
Sei que a principal utilização destes dispositivos é em arcas frigorificas, pelo que numa qualquer sucata especializadas se poderá encontrar.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Mário
A sonda pt100 é de inox?
Fica Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> Onde adquiriste?
> 
> Qual a marca/modelo, e a que se destina normalmente?
> 
> Qual o valor médio desse controlador?


Boas Ricardo,

Comprei Algarfrio aqui em Faro, é um DIXELL XR-10C
se não me engano foi perto de 40, não encontro a factura  :Admirado:

----------


## MarioMarques

Essa pergunta é boa... pois é...
Mas não te sei responder... :SbSourire:  
Quando comprei o controlador ela já vinha incluida e foi-me dito que era esse o nome da sonda. O que sei dizer é que esta está completamente selada num qualquer plástico/borracha e que não tem qualquer elemento metálico à mostra, visto que já está instalada e a funcionar correctamente há quase um ano, nem me tenho preocupado.

----------


## MarioMarques

> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> Comprei Algarfrio aqui em Faro, é um DIXELL XR-10C
> se não me engano foi perto de 40, não encontro a factura



Esse preço é já com a sonda?

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Esse preço é já com a sonda?


Boas, :Olá:  

A sonda acho que foi mais 5€ (continuo sem achar a factura, só não perco a cabeça porque está agarrada ao corpo  :Coradoeolhos:   :Admirado:  )

A loja que me vendeu o controlador, diz que estes, com precisão de até 0.1°, são muito usados para aquários de marisco (agua salgada), a sonda é toda emborrachada.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:  Paulo

A sonda em questao é tipo esta?
ve aqui:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=8515

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Paulo
> 
> A sonda em questao é tipo esta?
> ve aqui:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=8515


É diferente, a ponta é mais pequena, não tem nenhuma parte metalica e lá dentro está um NTC (ou thermistor) completamente envolvido em borracha

Amanhã ponho uma foto da sonda  :Pracima:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas paulo
pode-se saber qual o nome da loja e em que local de faro fica?

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Olá :Olá:  

Claro que sim! Até já tinha respondido ao Ricardo Santos. :HaEbouriffe:  

A loja é a Algarfrio, na Rua Gago Coutinho nº 17 R/C Dto.

Mas isso deve haver também por aí, em qualquer loja de manutenção e 
montagem de frio (ar condicionado, arcas frigorificas, etc.)  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

A sonda é esta:



Está dentro da sump.

Desculpem a qualidade da foto  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:  

Dorante muito tempo uzei este tipo de sonda tbm PT100:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=8515


Agora uzo estas das fotos.


                       abraços :SbOk2:

----------


## MarioMarques

A minha sonda é parecida com a do Paulo, mas salvo erro tem uma outra borracha transparente e tem também uma ventosa para a fixar.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boas Silverio 


A sonda PT100 é de inox, mas atenção... o corpo da sonda não é, como tal, tem de descasca-la toda e protege-la da água salgada (acho q tenho para aqui uma foto da minha, se tiver deixo aqui)... de salientar ainda que uma das sondas com mais precisão é realmente a PT100, atenção ao controlador que usam... eu utilizo um OMRON e é excelente :HaEbouriffe: , bem como caro  :JmdALEnvers: , têm uma função muito porreira que é o PID ... o gajo com o passar do tempo faz a gestão eletrica do aparelho (neste caso ventoinhas) consoante a tendência da temp da agua subir ou baixar.

http://www.reefforum.net/attachment....1&d=1183842407



Um abraço




> Boas Mário
> A sonda pt100 é de inox?
> Fica Bem

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.  :Olá:  

Esta empresa parece que tem vários tipos de controladores, bem como outros aparelhos que assim por alto parecem dar para "converter" para a Aquariofilia.

Sendordin

Para os controladores de temperatura vejam a marca LAE Eletronic.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Paulo,

Boa ideia a adaptação do equipamento que tiveste. :Pracima:  
Com uma tolerância de 0,1ºC não está a ventoínha sempre a ligar e desligar?
O meu está programado para 0,3ºC e o intervalo desligado/ligado é relativamente grande.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas, :Olá:  

Não noto que esteja sempre a ligar e desligar, a ventoinha trabalha 1 ou 2 vezes durante a noite e sempre quando estão ligadas as HQI. De qualquer forma noto que existe uma tolerância pré-programada no aparelho, que lhe dá a mesma margem de erro que tu tens programada, 0.3ºC.

Agora deixo uma pergunta no ar Não haverá praí nenhum controlador que de para adaptar a uma sonda e fazer um controlador de ORP ou PH, ou os dois?

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Paulo,
> 
> Boa ideia a adaptação do equipamento que tiveste. 
> Com uma tolerância de 0,1ºC não está a ventoínha sempre a ligar e desligar?
> O meu está programado para 0,3ºC e o intervalo desligado/ligado é relativamente grande.


Boas Paulo

Se o controlador tiver o PID, ele faz a gestão da ventoinha de maneira a não estar sempre no arranca e para, ou seja, torna a escala de precisão variável dentro do parametro máximo que programares. Caso desligues o PID, á exactidão que programares, ele para e arranca.



Um Abraço

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Boas Paulo
> 
> Se o controlador tiver o PID, ele faz a gestão da ventoinha de maneira a não estar sempre no arranca e para, ou seja, torna a escala de precisão variável dentro do parametro máximo que programares. Caso desligues o PID, á exactidão que programares, ele para e arranca.
> 
> 
> 
> Um Abraço


Obrigado pela dica Vasco  :Pracima:  , Já vou ver isso

----------


## Jose Neves

> Obrigado pela dica Vasco  , Já vou ver isso



Boas paulo se eu quiser uma sonda completa poderas enviar para a grande Cidade de Gaia???

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Era bom era  :SbSourire2: 

Exitem os próprios controladores de ORP e afins que não são nada mais do q um controlador de temperatura, mas programados para lerem gamas de valores diferentes  :HaEbouriffe: ... os controladores de PH,ORP e afins, são constituidos por um amplificador operacional q amplifica o sinal da sonda em mv (muito baixo para ser lido em qq aparelho, inclusivé no meu automato  :yb620: - enfim, outra guerra), e depois passa para um transdutor que altera de mv para mA e finalmente é lido por um conjunto de eletrónica (módulo para sondas, exite ainda ums amplificadores operacionais que ja debitam os valores em mA) que interpreta o sinal recebido em mA. Eu no meu caso, para colocar o sitema de leitura e controle de PH e ORP através do automato, falta-me somente o módulo da siemens para interpretar valores de sondas em mA que custa tanto como o automato  :Admirado: .

Um abraço




> Boas, 
> 
> Não noto que esteja sempre a ligar e desligar, a ventoinha trabalha 1 ou 2 vezes durante a noite e sempre quando estão ligadas as HQI. De qualquer forma noto que existe uma tolerância pré-programada no aparelho, que lhe dá a mesma margem de erro que tu tens programada, 0.3ºC.
> 
> Agora deixo uma pergunta no ar Não haverá praí nenhum controlador que de para adaptar a uma sonda e fazer um controlador de ORP ou PH, ou os dois?

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> no meu caso, para colocar o sitema de leitura e controle de PH e ORP através do automato, falta-me somente o módulo da siemens para interpretar valores de sondas em mA que custa tanto como o automato .
> 
> Um abraço


Pois... é sempre assim  :Admirado:  , mas havemos de dar a volta a isto.
Quando falas em mA referente a resistência (Ω)? é que as sondas dos controladores de temperatura são sensores NTC (ou thermistor) que variam a resitência conforme a temperatura.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Pois... é sempre assim  , mas havemos de dar a volta a isto.
> Quando falas em mA referente a resistência (Ω)? é que as sondas dos controladores de temperatura são sensores NTC (ou thermistor) que variam a resitência conforme a temperatura.



Não Paulo, mA são miliamperes, os controladores, quase todos fazem a leitura seja do que for (ph,orp,temp...) em miliamperes, isto a nível industrial, para esses valores serem trabalhados em automatos e afins  :SbSourire2: , que é o caso das sondas PT100. 
Para usos mais básicos e caseiros, existem as sondas por thermistor e termopar que essas sim, funcionam em ohms  :HaEbouriffe: . Qualquer uma delas para o nosso efeito servem, eu simplesmente tenho PT100 porque me foram dadas (iam para o sucateiro derreter  :EEK!: ). A minha era destas maiores, vêm enfiadas daquela carcaça lolll ... por isso é q tive de a descascar .

http://www.tecnolog.ind.br/produtos/...emperatura.php

A volta das-se facilmente  :SbSourire2: , é gastar 90€ no módulo para o Siemens e tenho todas as leituras e controles no automato  :SbRequin2: ... mas isto esta de crise  :SbPoiss: .

Um Abraço

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

> A volta das-se facilmente , é gastar 90 no módulo para o Siemens e tenho todas as leituras e controles no automato ... mas isto esta de crise .
> 
> Um Abraço


Esse módulo apresenta a saida para ligar a automato de que forma? 0-10V? quantas saidas e entradas tem? Será que podes dar-me a ref. e marca dele?

è que até estou a achar barato, pois o que tenho visto ronda 150

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Esse módulo apresenta a saida para ligar a automato de que forma? 0-10V? quantas saidas e entradas tem? Será que podes dar-me a ref. e marca dele?
> 
> è que até estou a achar barato, pois o que tenho visto ronda 150


Boas Rui 


Este módulo não é o autómato, é uma carta de expanção para o logo simens que custa 98.10 , que podes ver aqui:

http://www.amidata.es/cgi-bin/bv/rsw...cape&Nr=avl:es

O logo! por si só já trás 2 entradas analógicas de 0 a 10 v, mas, o sinal que as sondas emitem (q tb é de 0a10v) é na ordem de 59mv por grau de ph sendo 0v a ph=7, ou seja, é tão infimo que  o logo diz q não tem corrente na entrada. Para piorar, essas entradas não aceitam 0 a 20mA 

Se alguêm me conseguir esse módulo usado, ou mesmo novo o um preço em conta, mande-me mp, gostava de conseguir colocar as sondas a trabalharem com o autómato he he.

Um abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Boas, 
> 
> Instalei este controlador de temperatura electrónico (termóstato), tem precisão regulável de 0.1° a 2°C. 
> 
> 
> 
> Se estiver programado para 0.1° de precisão e 26.5° de temperatura, liga as ventoinhas aos 26.6° e desliga aos 26.5°  
> 
> Também funciona para aquecer e é muito mais preciso e seguro que o termóstato do aquecedor de resistência.
> ...





Boas, eu também pretendo fazer algo assim!
Como fizestes as ligações e onde comprastes esse módulo?


Obrg abrs

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas, :Olá:  

Comprei na Algarfrio aqui em Faro e traz o esquema de ligação colado no próprio aparelho. É muito facil de ligar.

----------

